# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  Single-axis trackers for power plants, NEXTracker, Inc., Fremont, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - NEXTracker, Inc.

Home page - nextracker.com/trackers

----------


## Airicist

NEXTracker from the air

Published on Sep 6, 2015




> Shot in the Chilean Atacama Desert, this video presents Javiera and Crucero Solar Power Plants. By partnering with SunEdison on these projects, NEXTracker's breakthrough self-powered tracking technology is now one of the fastest growing solar tracking companies in Latin America.

----------


## Airicist

Advancing power plants of the future with NX Horizon Tracker

Published on May 5, 2016




> Revolutionary and elegant, NEXTracker has reimagined the single-axis solar tracker providing greater energy generation. The result: NX Horizon self-powered solar tracking system. By developing the world’s first “intelligent” tracker solution, we monitor and optimize mechanical and electrical systems – in real time – to maximize performance and reduce operating costs. Using cutting edge wireless technology, the NX Horizon system offers a performance monitoring platform so granular, customers can analyze data from every row. As solar becomes a vital source of clean power generation across the globe, NEXTracker is not only engineering the backbone of the 21st Century power plant -- but also providing unmatched connectivity, interoperability, and optimization.

----------

